

Pizza Hut To Hold 140-Second Interviews For Social Media Manager  - thealexknapp
http://www.forbes.com/sites/marketshare/2013/03/06/pizza-hut-to-hold-140-second-interviews-for-social-media-manager-position-at-sxsw/

======
duggieawesome
I'm curious on why 140 seconds? 140 seems to be the special number nowadays
because of Twitter's influence of 140 characters. I guess it bodes well with a
"Social Media Manager."

